# AFCI in finished basement



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

IMO, a finished basements need afci. The room may be in the basement but it is still a room listed or at least similar to ones listed in 210.12


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.*
*(A) Dwelling Units. *All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.


If that's what you put in the finished basement, then it needs AFCI'd, just like the same rooms on any other floor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NJSparky, you know when we switch to the 2014?

I should probably start learning the changes, I hear there's a lot


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

No, and I missed the boat on the update classes, as I was licensed in april of 2012 and am not required to do the ceu's. should have done the 10 hr 2014 update class as 8 hours of it carries over to the 2017 cycle.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Is this new construction or an existing house?


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Existing, house is 12 years old, basement was previously unfinished. Not sure why this matters?


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

NJSparky said:


> Existing, house is 12 years old, basement was previously unfinished. Not sure why this matters?


If it's an existing house you can use the Rehab code which I think is the 2008 NEC.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Maximumbob said:


> If it's an existing house you can use the Rehab code which I think is the 2008 NEC.


2008 NEC:

*210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
**(B) Dwelling Units.* All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

480sparky said:


> 2008 NEC:
> 
> *210.12 Arc-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection.
> **(B) Dwelling Units.* All 120-volt, single phase, 15- and 20-ampere branch circuits supplying outlets installed in dwelling unit family rooms, dining rooms, living rooms, parlors, libraries, dens, bedrooms, sunrooms, recreation rooms, closets, hallways, or similar rooms or areas shall be protected by a listed arc-fault circuit interrupter, combination-type, installed to provide protection of the branch circuit.


New Jersey had amendments to the 2008 NEC that excluded most AFCI usage.


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not sure the rehab code will help anything in this case, according to that logic AFCI's would only be needed in brand new homes which is not the case. even in this state.


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

Usually if you are questioning if something need AFCI its easier to determine what the location is NOT. Is it a bathroom, kitchen, garage, crawl, attic, unfinished storage? If the answer is no then 99.9% of the time it will fall in the "similar areas" rule.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

NJSparky said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure the rehab code will help anything in this case, according to that logic AFCI's would only be needed in brand new homes which is not the case. even in this state.


Are you saying new circuits in an existing house would have to be AFCI?

Maybe I'm confusing the 05 and 08 codes for rehab.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

I just had an inspection for a master bedroom suite and the first thing the inspector said was if you ran new feeds they have to be on an AFCI. I told him I ran a 14-3 and he said Square D doesn't make 2-pole AFCI.

Cooper said the same thing but Home Depot carries them. Anyone from NJ know if there are any exceptions from using AFCI in the Rehab Code?

P.S. The framing inspector was there too and he asked if the new beam is posted to the basement. I told him the posts can be seen in the crawlspace. He just signed the sticker and left:laughing:


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

The inspectors 2 years ago would talk about using rehab in an existing home for pretty much anything, now they all just say arc fault all new circuitry. I don't know when 2014 comes into effect either..its a secret I guess


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NJSparky said:


> AFCI in finished basement? yay or nay? 2011 code cycle, 210 mentions nothing of basements, finished or otherwise. Inspector wants them. thx in advance.


It is yeh, by the way, and I say yes.


----------

